# Cheap moulds...Aussie soapers



## Traceyann (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey all, ( if this is in the wrong spot could admin please move ) 

 I was shopping this morning and I found these at the reject shop, they were $6, silicone and they have a few different styles including Dinosaurs ...







Good size too !


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool! We dont have the reject shop up here but have similar discounters....  i often check.

I got some silicone moulds from a local Buy Swap Sell FB group really cheaply. One is of a train set with the engine and carriages all as individual moulds. Another is a maple leaf design. Good for practiscing!

Thanks for sharing.

Sharna


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 4, 2011)

Check Kmart as well. I saw them there for $5. They are 3 times the price in Big W.  :wink:


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Our one and only Kmart is about a 30 min drive away from me but there is one being built down the road that should be open early next year. I used to be a Kmart tragic... haha.

If I head over that side of town I will go look.

Sharna


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwww dont tell me that Jenny lol.....oh well will just have to go and have a look at Kmart too


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 4, 2011)

It's only $1 difference Treceyann. :wink:


----------



## Relle (Nov 5, 2011)

Already got that one Trace and the dinosaurs and Gingers, I've got the soap ready and waiting as we speak, and have the K mart ones as well.  
The gingers are hard to get out of the mould and so is the butterfly. The bugs are easy enough.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 5, 2011)

I got this Christmas one at Kmart today for $5. Good holdable shape for soap.





12 silicone cupcake moulds were also $5.

Click on photos to enlarge.  :wink:


----------



## cinta (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, I almost bought that very same mould from Big W for $17 last week...so glad I didn't! I'll check out our local reject shop on Monday. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Elly (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing, I am off to reject shop and kmart


----------



## Relle (Nov 7, 2011)

.Going to K mart to get the christmas one - thanks Jenny. Our K mart is open 24 hrs a day  :shock:


----------



## cinta (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought one of the bug/butterfly moulds from the Reject Shop yesterday    I had a look in K-Mart for Christmas ones, but there were none    They had a fantastic castle one, though!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 7, 2011)

The Christmas ones will not be in the kitchen section. They are with the Christmas stuff in their own section.

Yes the Castle is great but better for a cake I think.  :wink:


----------



## Rosiegirl (Nov 8, 2011)

I've seen that castle mould Cinta & it looked fabulous. I'd imagine u may need to pop it in the freezer to unmould as to not damage the castle parts. Thinking I'll defintely give it try. I love moulds like that.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Nov 8, 2011)

No Bugs in my reject shop, there were dinosaurs though.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Nov 8, 2011)

I went to the Warehouse while I was in NZ and bought some red silicon moulds ... one has two dragonflies, two bees and two butterflies ... another has a mix of flowers ... another has hearts ... and ... geepers ... I bought way too many and haven't used them all yet.  Haven't looked since I got back to Aussie as I think I have way to many ... but then again ... you can never have too many!

Plus my girlfriend gave me a pink silicon moulds with 16 moulds ... flowers, hearts and butterflies.  They're guest soap size.  Think the mould is from Avon.


----------



## Relle (Nov 9, 2011)

Went straight to k mart and bought 2 xmas moulds, 1 santa and 1 snowman ice cube mould and some cupcakes. Didn't really need the cupcakes as I've got some from before but got some anyway. 

I couldn't find them in the kitchen section, but a lady said the xmas section and walked down with me to find them. They weren't even priced on the shelf yet. :roll:


----------



## KylieO (Nov 9, 2011)

i have the $5 train set mould from kmart and it's fab!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 10, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of these from Kmart, I got the bugs (with butterflies dragonflies and bees) hearts and the train set. 

I thought the train set would make an excellent bar, but I'm wondering about the bugs, I think the butterfly looks fab but are they a good size in the shower and also how to the dragonfly tails go are they a bit awkward? I've only tried the hearts so far and they look great sitting on the drying rack now 

I'd love to see some pics of the train and bug soap if anyone wants to share some


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have pics of the dragonfly and butterfly on my blog.  I found the antennae of the butterfly broke in the shower and the dragonflies body broke in half.  Still looked great!  There were no issues with the bees.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 12, 2012)

Niiiiiiice!!!! thanks for posting, the dragonflies don't come out as nice as I thought they would and I just reconfirmed that I think I like the hearts the best 

Anyone else got pics of the trains pleeeeeeeeeeease........


----------

